# Kittyhawk/Panda Shutting down



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2021)

Kitty Hawk / Panda Closing
Kitty Hawk models is going out of business


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2021)

Never built one and never will now I guess.


----------



## Builder 2010 (Jun 7, 2021)

Stay tuned. I have a SH-60b Seahawk 1:35 on the shelf that I’m starting in a month or so. Apparently, one of the rotor hub parts was produced backwards. I’m going to attempt to 3D print a correct one. If it works, I will make it available to other builders. There is a scratch build fix that requires a lot of cutting and gluing, but a newly formed part will be more secure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------

